

Microsoft Attack CPAN Testers (Again) - avar
http://blog.cpantesters.org/diary/76
A follow-up to http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1056158
======
briansmith
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/c3l8f/microsoft...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/c3l8f/microsoft_attacks_cpan_testers_again/c0pxl4e)

